# tips on removing oil based stain from hinges



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi, going in to finish of mess made by another painter the client wants me to remove stain from her new door hinges without damaging them, 
any tips would be appreciated what should I use
D/B


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

Pour some ammonia in a cup (old magarine container), put it in a hefty back with the hinges (OUTSIDE), close the bag, check in a few hours up to 24 hours and you'll have bare hinges, re-paint or spray with a clear finish before rust sets in. Could use a wire brush or try a paint remover.


----------



## davidanbess (Apr 2, 2007)

Thanks for the tip but I really dont want to take them off and they are not really that bad just the h/o is a bit parnickity, just thought there might be a easy solution to it rather than taking off.

Regards D/B


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

If not too bad, maybe a single edge razor?


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

What kind of hinges?
Like, interior door brass plated type deals?
Or like exterior Barn/Gate black forged type deals?


----------



## PressurePros (Jul 3, 2006)

Have you tired or thought about the commerically available stuff? Krud Kutter, Goof Off, Painter's Goo etc


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

PressurePros said:


> Have you tired or thought about the commerically available stuff? Krud Kutter, Goof Off, Painter's Goo etc


Any of that will rape and pillage the clearcoat on the hinges, unforunatly... being a stain, those new hinges are screwed.


----------



## boman47k (Oct 13, 2006)

Actually, I read stain, but was thinking paint.


----------



## Workaholic (Feb 3, 2007)

persnickety


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

What about just trying wiping with some MEK ??? I


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

try rubbing stain on the same spots, let it sit a little bit. See if that does it.

might be too late.


----------

